# MSI MS 7293 Overclock



## Stasis (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey guys, bought this motherboard (MSI MS 7293) with a Celeron E1200 a few days ago as part of a package deal, cant seem to access any CPU overclocking facilities in the BIOS. Cant seem to find any BIOS upgrades either  anyone know anything about this particular model or ways around it? its no big problem, just thought i could push the E1200 a bit


----------

